# ND Election Results 2006



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Check out the link and see if you voice was heard.

http://web.apps.state.nd.us/sec/emspubl ... d+Measures

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Biggest thing is that Johnson won!!!!!! Great job all.


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Does anyone know where to find countly election info. Been looking for Lamoure county can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is the link for county results

http://web.apps.state.nd.us/sec/emspubl ... &showMap=N


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

what's the big picture for next session???

:beer: E-TREE :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Unfortunately Nelson won another 4 years.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks as though we lost from the Nodak score card
1-A Fairfield
5 B's Timm, Sandvig, Sitte, Espegard, Syverson
3-C's Maragos, Thane, Bernstein
7-D's Norland, Rennerfeldt, Bercier, Traynor, Nichols,Galvin, Kringstad
3-F's Schobinger, Brusegaard, Every

with a couple still to be determined (possible recount in Dist's #19 and 27?)

19 possible A's out there with all of the newcomers if we get to work and tell them how we feel about outdoor issues!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Looks like a win....

10 D's and F's

6 A's and B's


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Legislative Changes

District 1 House Norland, did not run was replaced by Patrick Hatlestad

District 1 House Rennerfeldt, did not run was replaced by Gary Sukut

District 3 House Maragos, was replaced by Lisa Wolf

District 5 House Timm, was replaced by Louis Pinkerton

District 15 House Nichols, did not run was replaced by Curt Hofstad

District 19 House Brusegaard, was replaced by Chris Griffin

District 21 House Sandvig, was replaced by Jasper Schneider

District 33 House Galvin, did not run was replaced by Brenda Heller

District 35 House Sitte, was replaced by Karen Karls

District 45 House Bernstein was replaced by Ed Gruchalla

District 3 Senate Schobinger, was replaced by Robert Horne

District 9 Senate Bercier, did not run was replaced by Richard Marcellais

District 15 Senate Traynor, did not run was replaced by Dave Oehlke

District 23 Senate Every did not run was replaced by Joan Heckaman

District 25 Senate Thane, did not run was replaced by Arden Anderson

District 29 Senate Fairfield did not run and was replaced by Terry Wanzek

District 35 Senate Kringstad did not run was replaced by Tracy Potter

District 43 Senate Espegard, Was replaced by JoNeil Bakke

District 45 Senate Syverson, was replaced by Tom Fiebiger

District 19 Senate and 27 House are likely recount districts

Lee Myxter won one house seat in District 27


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Five recounts possible in ND legislative races 
By DALE WETZEL Associated Press Writer 
The Associated Press - Thursday, November 09, 2006

BISMARCK, N.D.

Five recounts are possible in North Dakota's legislative races, although only one is mandatory, and none will change the balance of power in the state House or Senate.

In unofficial returns in Fargo's District 27, GOP Rep. Randy Boehning defeated fellow Republican Ron Iverson by four votes, 1,656 to 1,652, for the district's second House seat.

State law makes a recount mandatory if a candidate falls short of election by one-half of 1 percent or less of the highest number of votes cast for the office.

Democrat Lee Myxter got the most votes in District 27's state House race, with 1,895 votes. In that race, a candidate loss by nine votes or less would qualify for an automatic recount. Iverson lost by four votes, so he is entitled to another tally.

Candidates may request a recount if their losing margin is more than one-half of 1 percent of the largest number of votes cast for the office, and less than 2 percent of that vote. Candidates must be willing to post a bond to cover the cost of performing the second count.

In District 27's case, a candidate losing by as few as 10 or as many as 37 votes could request a recount.

State Senate races in Bismarck and rural Grand Forks County, along with House contests in the city of Grand Forks and northeastern North Dakota's District 23, may be eligible for recounts, according to unofficial returns.

Recounts are not conducted until the vote totals are examined by local canvassing boards, and the state Board of Canvassers.

These are the legislative races that were close enough to allow a candidate to request a recount:

_In District 19, which is rural Grand Forks County, Sen. Duane Mutch, R-Larimore, lost to Arthur Behm, of Niagara, by nine votes, 1,624 to 1,615. A loss by eight votes or less would have triggered a mandatory recount, but Mutch still may ask for one if the margin holds.

_In Bismarck's District 35, Democratic Senate candidate Tracy Potter defeated Republican Margaret Sitte by 53 votes, 2,928 to 2,875.

_Grand Forks Rep. Darrell Nottestad, a Republican, edged Democrat Jamie Selzler to win re-election by 28 votes, 1,596 to 1,568, in District 43.

_Democrat Ben Vig, of Aneta, defeated Rep. Bill Devlin, R-Finley, for the second House seat in District 23, which includes Nelson and Griggs counties and parts of Benson, Eddy and Steele counties. Vig won by 33 votes, 2,296 to 2,263.

The legislative election cut into Republican power in the Legislature. If all results hold, the number of Republican Senate seats will drop from 32 to 26, while the number of Democratic seats will rise from 15 to 21. House Republicans, who held a 68-26 edge going into Tuesday's election, lost seven seats, leaving them with a 61-33 edge.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Based on all the results, what does all this mean for ND sportsman?? future outlooks?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

When you look at the close margins in those races it has to ring some bells. Our bells. We should have been involved as sportsmen, big time. Quizzed all the candidates as to their support of our ideals and publicized their answers to our questionaire. The Federation did it for the Ag Comm. race (it paid off) and we should have orgainized to take it to the legislature too. Could have put some gentle pressure on both state party orgs. to support us when it comes time for legislation. We flat out missed the boat.


----------

